# new IAPLC judging criteria.. your thoughts please ?



## Trevor Pleco (27 Aug 2014)

I presume most folk have seen this, but I wondered how this might change things for us next year and planning your next scape  ?

The new criteria would seem to indicate that mimicking or replicating non underwater scenes or let's call it terrestrial landscapes is not encouraged.. or is it ?


*The New IAPLC Judging Criteria effective from IAPLC2014*
The IAPLC Steering Committee reviewed the judging criteria and revised them effective from IAPLC2014, which is considered to be a good timing since the contest received a record number of entries. We did so also for the reason of returning to the basics to rethink how planted aquarium should be.

For the parameters in the judging criteria, a focus is placed on “recreation of fish habitat” which is deeply associated with the origin of planted aquarium.

These new judging criteria do not limit the scope of layout expression of contestants. Their objective is to clearly define an essential feature of planted aquarium; recreating within a tank an environment conducive to fish survival.





*① Recreation of natural habitat for fish (Maximum 50 points)*
・Evaluation of layout work as healthy fish habitat
・Expression of underwater environment in layout work
・General condition of fish and aquatic plants in layout work
・Evaluation of layout work if corresponding type, size, physiology and ecology of fish

*② Long-term maintenance of layout work (Maximum 10 points)*
・Chance of maintaining the aquascape for a long period of time
・Screening of whether or not the expression shown in the layout photo is a temporary one which was produced only for photographing.

*③ Creator’s technical skills (Maximum 10 points)*
・Evaluation of comprehensive techniques in creating and maintaining layout work

*④ Originality and impression of layout work (Maximum 10 points)*
・Evaluation of creator’s originality and creativity
・Perfection and attractiveness of layout work

*⑤ Presentation of natural atmospherein layout work (Maximum 10 points)*
・Expression of layout work concerning natural ecosystem
・Presentation of a sense of time’s passage
・Evaluation of creator’s interpretation of nature

*⑥ Overall composition and planting balance (Maximum 10 points)*
・Completeness of layout composition
・Evaluation of the balance of planting


----------



## Ady34 (27 Aug 2014)

Sounds like a step in the right direction to me. Aside from an actual biotope, scapes don't really tend to provide a natural environment, but I much prefer to see some resemblance at least. Iwagumi for example could be rocks within a river rather than depicting a mountainscape, the natural positioning of the hardscape reflecting an appreciation of nature and the plants complimenting the feel. There is a huge amount of skill in preparing and creating a diorama type scape, but my preference is definitely for creating an environment for the fish where they represent fish, not birds for example. More true to the NA philosophy.


----------



## TOO (27 Aug 2014)

Trevor Pleco said:


> Evaluation of layout work as healthy fish habitat



So no more CO2 then ? IAPLC, get ready for the low-tech invasion...

I agree this is a good step. I do read it as a move towards a more classical conception. The focus, for example, on long-term maintenance prospects does seem to go against certain diorama style layouts, which seem short-term oriented and designed for that one photo. Also the repeated focus on a healthy and natural fish environment points to a more natural orientation. The formulations at places almost seem to call for biotope aquaria (especially point 5 and the focus on a "natural ecosystem"). This is hardly the intention, however. And just below they do also emphasize the creator's "interpretation" of nature, which is probably a good condensation of the NA philosophy: a focus on the natural, but through human aesthetic interpretation.

Thomas


----------



## parotet (28 Aug 2014)

My god!!!! No more underwater cypresses? 
If it is this way I agree it is a step into the right direction.

Jordi


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2014)

Sounds like toms bucket could do quite well under the new criteria, shame it had to end
I think that all the different kinds of scape have a place in the competition but it should have separate categories for each type. I like all types for different reasons and imho they shouldn't be judged against each other. Personal taste and opinion have a lot to do with how we view a tank so as long as different types are judged against each other some people are going to disagree with the final decision.
Perhaps their thinking that the book looks too similar to last years, last years book didn't sell as many copies as the year before and their just trying to make it look a little more different


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (28 Aug 2014)

I'm sure it's all about Nature Aquarium style of Takashi Amano, not about biotopes. I haven't seen top-50 works yet, but judging from some familiar names I'm 100% sure they are not biotopes.
I think those new rules probably should derank various avant-garde layouts and probably diorama style towards NA. 

Do you remember recent ADA movies about concept of NA and layouts? They're not biotopes although narrator said such aquariums provide health habitast for fish. And yes, they're still injecting a lot of CO2.

Would it be to rule out pure sanzon iwagumi as well? I dunno.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (28 Aug 2014)

IAPLC has always been about NA style tanks, if you want the biotope  judged you either need AGA biotope section (for planted tanks) or other Biotope competitions (for unplanted tanks). I don't see a biotope correct tank ending high in the IAPLC evah......

Good to see the fake tree's go though.


----------



## James Flexton (28 Aug 2014)

darn, ive spent all day looking for a miniature climber i can fix to the side of my mountain...


----------



## Edvet (28 Aug 2014)




----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Aug 2014)

I agree, if only because as TOO mentions it redresses the balance away from the diorama scapes - favoring NA. I don't think there were too many of us that were happy with the way the competition seemed to be heading a year back - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/iaplc-top-27.29450/


----------



## Aquadream (28 Aug 2014)

These new rules seem good, but are as usual another pile of dust in the eyes of the contestants, as most aquascapes I have seen so far from 2014 got nothing in common with such rules.
But then of course its always down to personal interpretation since most judges are not really well educated in fish environment stuff and are much more educated in aquatic sales or magazine praise of this or that aquatic product.
There is always something "new" in the judging criteria to keep folks believing that next time they will get more fare judgement, but.....
business is business is business.
The real judging criteria.

So guys don't even bother to rumble over this as the Japanese will not bother to listen. In the end of the day it is not a democracy. It is just a "contest", oh.....I mean a business exhibition.

It will become a real hobby contest only after the business guys get kicked out of it.


----------



## TOO (29 Aug 2014)

Aquadream said:


> It will become a real hobby contest only after the business guys get kicked out of it.



A nice thought, definitely, but also a bit naive perhaps. If there was no business interest involved, we would not have a contest at this scale and quality. A contest with more than 2000 entries is surely quite resource demanding to handle properly.

Just out of curiosity (and I am asking this in an open and friendly manner ): how is it that you think business interests influence the judging at the contest?

Thomas


----------



## Aquadream (29 Aug 2014)

TOO said:


> A nice thought, definitely, but also a bit naive perhaps.
> 
> Just out of curiosity (and I am asking this in an open and friendly manner ): how is it that you think business interests influence the judging at the contest?
> 
> Thomas


Naive not one bit, but impossible.

Now, let me explain how does all this works.
Dealers and distributors of aquatic products are also aquascapers as this is part of their aquatic business.
It is only normal to promote your own representatives as winners, rather that some random guys with nice tanks.
Promoting ADA dealers as winners will result in increase of ADA product sales. Simple as that.

Unfortunately business would influence up to a point of predetermination the judging in any contest on the planet, not just the IAPLC.

Contests can be real and fare only if the money and vanity incentives are removed, meaning they can never be truly fare.

Clapping hands is never for the winner, but for the appointed one.

If it was up to me every once in a while I would allow a completely random guy to win so everyone can see that there is some chance for real winning.


----------



## TOO (29 Aug 2014)

I see your point, but some hard evidence would be nice to back it up. I don't know all the top the names, but do you suggest that they are all somehow related to ADA as dealers or distributors? If you can show that this is the case your theory holds up to scrutiny. Otherwise it is just conspiratiorial. Also, it seems to be falsified by Viktor Lantos (one of the major ADA dealers in Europe) coming in only 200 something. But I am ready to be convinced otherwise .

Thomas


----------



## James O (29 Aug 2014)

I like point 2.  Some of the scapes are truly amazing but are clearly not possible to maintain long term without a serious daily schedule.  Obviously this won't and isn't designed to stop 'created for the photo' tanks, but should curb the outlandish end of things.


----------



## Aquadream (30 Aug 2014)

TOO said:


> I see your point, but some hard evidence would be nice to back it up. I don't know all the top the names, but do you suggest that they are all somehow related to ADA as dealers or distributors? If you can show that this is the case your theory holds up to scrutiny. Otherwise it is just conspiratiorial. Also, it seems to be falsified by Viktor Lantos (one of the major ADA dealers in Europe) coming in only 200 something. But I am ready to be convinced otherwise .
> 
> Thomas


IAPLC have never been won by a random independent guy. Not once.
Besides how hard is to check all ADA dealers and see where most of the names of all winners come from?
You see, if it is not the dealers participating it will be their customers with scapes that were created and often maintained by the dealers in the first place. Later those dealers would add those scapes in their portfolio as winning works, which in return will increase their business.
There is no conspiracy here. It's just business.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (30 Aug 2014)

Interestingly enough Japan has not won the comp for the last 10 years, but won the first 3 comps since inception in 2001.. so presumably they had sold enough ADA by then 

Only kidding Aqd !


----------



## James O (30 Aug 2014)

Aquadream said:


> Besides how hard is to check all ADA dealers and see where most of the names of all winners come from?.



How hard? Tell us when you've done it to back up your point 

Could be interesting or just point to the fact that those selling ADA and other hi end gear tend to be very good aquascapers


----------



## TOO (30 Aug 2014)

James O said:


> Could be interesting or just point to the fact that those selling ADA and other hi end gear tend to be very good aquascapers



Good point, James. Coincidence is not causation. Even if there is a link between high placers and ADA related people, the causal arrow may be different. I assume you only become an ADA dealer or representative because you are a pretty good scaper. 

My knowledge of the world of aquascaping is not sufficient to do the analysis. Don't know most of the people on the list. But it would be interesting to if someone could conduct one.

Thomas


----------



## James O (31 Aug 2014)

I would expect the guys at Creative Aquascape Union to only want to house their magnificent 'scapes in top quality glass boxes.  Also you'd be a fool to pay top dollar for an ADA (or similar) tank and then ignore the assistance/aftercare of the retailer.  Being such a specialised and small community it's almost impossible to be truly independent. 

As an example, take Motorsport.  There are weekend warriors who have a great time in 2nd hand BMW's etc (and nothing wrong with it either) but the guys who enter the higher level Porsche 911 races almost without exception have a specialist Porsche company backing them up & sponsorship.  It could certainly effect your placing to be an independent.  If you want to achieve at the higher end you have to tap into the available resources


----------



## Aquadream (31 Aug 2014)

James O said:


> It could certainly effect your placing to be an independent.  If you want to achieve at the higher end you have to tap into the available resources


How is this related to a "hobby" contest?
ADA claims IAPLC is a contest between hobbyists, but that's not the case.
Or perhaps you want me to do the home work here to back up my point?



James O said:


> How hard? Tell us when you've done it to back up your point


You can read, right. So just go on the ADA dealers web sites and see who they are. Then see what is their grading, year after year.
And then with all the honesty you can show to your self compare their works against many others.
Also check participants that come from countries where ADA sales are low or non existent. Check how those guys do on IAPLC.

It is un fare to compete in the same contest against people that live from aquascaping, because of their access to unlimited resources, customers orders that drive the production of aquascapes on a large scale and of course the infinite amount of time to do just aquascapes.

Since you mention motor sports have you ever seen anyone random even an owner of a formula 1 car to participate against professionals?

IAPLC have no categories of any kind and their judging rules are smeared by the personal opinion of every single judge, which is the perfect condition for electing who ever they want.
And of course it will be that way. It's business after all.


----------



## James O (31 Aug 2014)

Well it is _your_ point and no one else has agreed with you. Why would I waste my time making your point. You have to back up your argument if you want anyone to listen or take it seriously.  Otherwise it's just another seemingly baseless point of view.

How can a hobbiest get all his equipment & know how etc without coming into contact with anyone who would influence him?  Or even know there is a competition!?!?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Aug 2014)

Aquadream said:


> ADA claims IAPLC is a contest between hobbyists, but that's not the case.


So its my hobby, next year i start a business and so its no longer my hobby?


Aquadream said:


> Or perhaps you want me to do the home work here to back up my point?


that is the idea of making a point, when someone else disagrees YOU have something to substantiate it.


Aquadream said:


> You can read, right. So just go on the ADA dealers web sites and see who they are. Then see what is their grading, year after year.


i think your dislike of ADA is clouding your judgement again aqua, the fact that the same names appear in the top 100 makes perfect sence and not based on a business decision.



Aquadream said:


> It is un fare to compete in the same contest against people that live from aquascaping, because of their access to unlimited resources, customers orders that drive the production of aquascapes on a large scale and of course the infinite amount of time to do just aquascapes.


well we best make sure all retired and wealthy people dont compete either as they have all the time in the world and lots of money.  As we all know its money that makes a good scape...zzzzz



Aquadream said:


> Since you mention motor sports have you ever seen anyone random even an owner of a formula 1 car to participate against professionals?


well the start up cost of around $1billion its obvious joe bloggs isnt going to be entering but there is of course the likes a sauber, gene haas etc... they have no history in formula one but do have the budget to try and compete.



Aquadream said:


> IAPLC have no categories of any kind and their judging rules are smeared by the personal opinion of every single judge, which is the perfect condition for electing who ever they want.


that is kind of the idea of judges, so there is a wide selection of opinions as interpretation of art is different to different people.


Aquadream said:


> And then with all the honesty you can show to your self compare their works against many others.


my point exactly!!

Dont get me wrong im sure iaplc isnt perfect and will always come under scrutiny.  I dont think placements are finacially motivated, france having 6 people in top 60... are ADA sales really booming in france to prove motivation for these placements??
I think it makes perfect sence that the top scapes have ada tanks and products, they are the market leader in quality aquascaping products after all.  Just because someone is local and active in a group like aquagreen's community of scapers doesnt mean they get bonus points for natural association with a distributer!

Either way i look forward to your breakdown of the last few years on top 20 and their affiliation with ADA.


----------



## orchid (31 Aug 2014)

Yep, sorry guys, I am never participating to your forum, but I follow it since long time now. As one of the guy who reach his goal, as a frenchy guy, we still have no ADA distributors, ada is a car rental is France , and we don't give importance with that point...and no one of us is working for them. The first one, the big winner, is hardly winning his life by doing aquarium maintenance, the second his chief of an hospital service, the third is photographer, the fourth is student, the fifth is teacher in school. I stop under top 50 because after it continue.  No one if us is working for ADA  , we just had work collectively and we also work a lot with our own targets. We never follow the trends and love to do our nature aquarium for our own house and familly before  doing a one shot aqua for IAPLC. It's perhaps why we get this high progression this year with the evolution...That we all liked even before we get the result.  Hope we will confirm it next year, w but nothing is sure without hard work. And honnestly nothing to do with ADA ...till now...


----------



## TOO (31 Aug 2014)

orchid said:


> The first one, the big winner, is hardly winning his life by doing aquarium maintenance, the second his chief of an hospital service, the third is photographer, the fourth is student, the fifth is teacher in school. I stop under top 50 because after it continue.



Thanks for this input, Orchid. Finally some kind of evidence.

Thomas


----------



## viktorlantos (31 Aug 2014)

Since iaplc had a long history and both the entrants number and overall popularity grown so much this is normal that many serious hobbist end up working for the industry or open up a shop. They burn so much time with the hobby, after a time a decision comes to change it or make some money from it for living. Or divorse come  They do not have advantage, but many of  them provides continous high quality work and take the contest seriously. Still from over 2000 entrants only a small portion comes from shops as they usually do not have time anymore to dedicate time and effort to a winning scape. From my country we had over 50 entrants thanks to the hard work on promotion in the past years. Less than 10% of this came from shops. And individuals beaten up both of them this year including me 

I am not sure yet on the new rule change. This was a creative contest before and now i read more nature like, fishy context. 50 points for nature like scape which works perfectly for fishes vs 100 for overall impression what was before concerns me that we will loose some creative power and minic false biotope like areas. Iwagumi is out then? Or forest scape? We will see all over microsorums and crypts? Iaplc not just extended the possibilities in the past what you can do in your tank, but many new plant arrived and used by the hobby because of this. Meanwhile i agree to not have fish which mimic birds and all over tree scapes, this is a radical change in rules


----------



## Trevor Pleco (31 Aug 2014)

I understood that the new judging criteria was used this year, so surely the proof in the pudding will be revealed when we see the winning scapes, so look forward to this...

Out of interest are there any UKAPS folk going to the ADA party this year, I'm thinking of possibly combining it with a work trip ?


----------



## orchid (31 Aug 2014)

Yep... I don't read the new rules like you Viktor. When I see the name in the top 27 this year. We some new guys, but not so much... I think that good taste doesn't belong to anyone of us, but kitch aquarium with artificial things wil be out.  I The spirit of ADA belong to ADA and nature aquarium philosophy also. Takashi Amano told to all the world last year what was his  best "favorit" aquarium, and create the Sumida award especialy for this...This was very strong sign... Hidekazu ranked 55 last year... and he is 3rd this year..

If I wanna be judged by only one  I would dream of being judge  by Amano, no one of us can illegitimate him. So the best price in 2013 was the SUMIDA AWARD. Many many people  respect so much the work of Mr Hidekazu Tsukiji. A lot more than the number 5 or 3 ...wich normally would  never had reach that rank in 2013... first because the plants was full of algae.  The new rules ask and effort with plants but to not only when the picture is taken.. but that judge can imagine for a long term  maintenance also, doesn't mean only crypto. Really not, you will see rotala, and other classic plants and new plants in the top 27  It sound that making a tree with Ceratopteris and without any fish will not rank again, because it look like that one day  not two.. Doing this is really easier than thinking an aquarium to be kept for a long time. Even HM or UG can be kept a long time... So I think the judge are not stupid, they knew nothing about nature aquarium philosophy and that's why they had put some bad scape like n°3 , N° 5 and also cactus in the top 10 last year and this is over. With good explanation they will vote better.. more chance to real nature aquarium who can  think aquarium with a real philosophy and not only one photo shot.  Amano realize aquarium for minimum of 2 or 4 years, and older they are stronger they look.  We can do it every year, we can change all , but think about this spirit. Not only with crypto or anubias


----------



## viktorlantos (31 Aug 2014)

I have to add another comment from Karen Randall to this discussion here. She mentioned that even if the new rules were in place this was not used the way as it should. Otherwise the top 100 would be really shaken up this year too.

The longer term setup is also interesting. Since they kind of force you to do new layout every year. So if we want to see fresh tanks than this point is kind of pointless. Many tanks can be done on longer term. It is up to the guy who do the maintenance work. Look at Tom Barr dutch kind of scape. Full with fast growers. But the general look even after many plant replacement is the same a while ago. I am sure Tom could do this for another 2 years without any problem 

ADA Gallery every year new layout. Some are older but in general this isn't the goal there too.

So maybe for some tanks the short lifecycle worked only, but honestly almost every tank can go for years with a good crew behind it.

Will this means the race for the record entry number ends and the real long term maintenance is the goal?
Will it means also that 2-3 months scapes could not win anymore? Would make sense to get some advantage for those which are older.
But then you only can enter with fresh scape made in the contest year.....


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Aug 2014)

Good point Viktor, it does seem kinda contradictory. However, I think that the answer is in the subtle phrasing of the actual rule...The key words are "chance" and "expression"...
*② Long-term maintenance of layout work (Maximum 10 points)*
・*Chance* of maintaining the aquascape for a long period of time
・Screening of whether or not the* expression* shown in the layout photo is a temporary one which was produced only for photographing.

So I guess what it means is that the scape doesn't actually have to be that old, just apparently maintainable over the long term.

With regards stifling creativity, I don't think the new rules will limit it, maybe just channel it in a different direction...more toward the original ethos of NA which I personally welcome.
But I perhaps should also mention that although I'm not a fan of the diorama school, I fully respect and admire the skill, creativity, and dedication it takes to produce a convincing example...
I just think it should have its own category, so that like can be judged against like. After all diorama and NA styles have diverged so markedly they've become apples and oranges.

Finally, as for ADA business associates scooping the top prizes...like most of us should worry...with the obvious exceptions, it's not like we're in with a shout anyway If it were true what's the worst that can happen I get pushed down the rankings from 2000 to 2020


----------



## Stee61 (3 Sep 2014)

pah! wrote along reply but managed to delete it.....

to sum up....
Surely everyone has access to the equipment required to make an awesome 'scape. Once your tech is sorted (do plants care if you've got ADA scissors?) the real battle is your creative skills in ticking all those scoring boxes.
Success breeds success so perhaps the guys in the business that do well in the comp are there because they did have a talent for it initially.
BUT perhaps an amateur category should be made available to represent the hobbiest. Also a fantasy category, so those that do like to indulge in floating rocks, cotton wool waterfalls and outlandish scenes can go wild without worrying too much about also ticking the more ( in these cases) stifling scoring categories like long term maintenance.

Big respect to anyone that does enter btw. Ive never been one for competitions in anything Ive done. If Im happy with it thats good enough for me, I dont need public approval )


----------



## Trevor Pleco (3 Sep 2014)

welcome to UKAPS !


Stee61 said:


> Big respect to anyone that does enter btw. Ive never been one for competitions in anything Ive done. If Im happy with it thats good enough for me, I don't need public approval )



My intension with entering IAPLC is not for 'public approval' and I'm sure I speak for most of us. Sure if your scape comes off that's a bonus and boost to your hobby and scaping ego. More importantly the comp gives you that goal and deadline to work towards and the challenge of improving year by year. I'm not sure many of us would have the self discipline and motivation to manicure scapes to such standards without it or take such trouble to take one good pic. I guess until you have spent a year or two planning and preparing your work, followed by the final prep and count down to taking your final pic and then waited several months for the result, it's difficult to fully appreciate the experience.


----------



## flygja (8 Sep 2014)

Release of IAPLC results and rules always manages to ruffle some feathers here and there. Great to read all the comments so far. If you don't like the premise of it, then don't join. And don't bash it either. The IAPLC goes with the spirit of what Amano and the ADA think is good aquascaping. Which is the same with all contests which involve senses (sight, sound, taste, smell, touch) rather than data (fastest, strongest, biggest, etc). Even in sports like diving or gymnastics. Judges decision final. Unless they're blatantly cheating or designing the rules such that a particular group will always succeed more than others.

Personally never liked the dioramas. I applaud their creativity, but I'll never have a fake waterfall or a printed cloud background in my house. Is the sandy path aka river considered a diorama? Or NA style?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Sep 2014)

Hi all,

I think it's an interesting move, and one that may have been brought about by feedback regarding a somewhat recent 'diorama' backlash. If so, I think that's good...

A point of note. When I judged the 2008 AGA contest, with Amano on the panel too, his favourite 'scape was a diorama...

Whether or not the judging will really reflect the 50% marks going on "Recreation of natural habitat for fish" - I doubt it. This makes it a biotope aquascaping contest, and I can't see the Top 27 all being accurate biotopes. My personal opinion is that it's a bit of a knee jerk reaction, or maybe something as simple as poor translation from Japanese to English.

With regards the hobbyists vs. pro topic brought up - the two aren't mutually exclusive.  Quite the opposite in fact - 99% of the pros I know are also passionate hobbyists... 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Sep 2014)

*① Recreation of natural habitat for fish (Maximum 50 points)*
・Evaluation of layout work as healthy fish habitat
・Expression of underwater environment in layout work
・General condition of fish and aquatic plants in layout work
・Evaluation of layout work if corresponding type, size, physiology and ecology of fish

I kinda take the above on face value...
It is possible to produce a healthy fish habitat without it necessarily being a biotope, most of us do it with every scape we produce.
The expression of an underwater environment...that's obviously one in the eye for the submerged terrestrial diorama...no more submerged mountain ranges and floating forests. 
The next is self-evident can the scaper grow healthy plants and fish.
The final criteria is a bit unclear, and there maybe something lost in translation as George suggests. But distilled, I read it as...are the fish an appropriate choice for the scape, especially in terms of type and size. Again the scape doesn't necessarily have to be a biotope to fulfill this requirement. 
As for physiology and ecology - that could well intimate a more biotopic approach to judging, but in fact I think it's another one in the eye for the diorama...no more fish-birds (physiology) flying over mountain ranges (ecology)...


----------

